# ONR - initial thoughts



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I purchased some ONR last week and got the chance to try it out at the weekend. I found that my technique improved as I went round the car - there was some dirt on the drying towel at the beginning but this lessened as time went on. Thanks to Bigpikle for the video. :thumb:

I don't have a garage and this is where ONR is a real benefit. I wanted to give my car a coat of wax at the weekend. So, even though it looked as though it was going to rain, it meant I could wash one panel and wax it immediately. It didn't take me long washing and waxing as I went along. I found this so much better than washing a panel using shampoo, rinsing and trying to dry all the 'drippy' areas prior to waxing.

Also, I didn't get my feet soaking either. 

I can see ONR coming in very handy. :thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Where is ross :lol::lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice to see you posting Teggy. Good info also.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one :thumb:

dont be scared to properly wash the panel - several passes if need be. You should NEVER have dirt on the panel when it comes to drying time.

Only downside - several times I have been driving around in a half cleaned car, where I only got 1 side clean and waxed before it did rain :lol:


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> nice one :thumb:
> 
> dont be scared to properly wash the panel - several passes if need be. You should NEVER have dirt on the panel when it comes to drying time.
> 
> Only downside - several times I have been driving around in a half cleaned car, where I only got 1 side clean and waxed before it did rain :lol:


The dirt on the drying towel was because I forgot to clean part of the adjacent panel. :wall:

At least with a half-waxed car you get to see the difference!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

ayrshireteggy said:


> The dirt on the drying towel was because I forgot to clean part of the adjacent panel. :wall:


that happened to me the first time I tried ONR but on my second go, my drying towel was completely clean


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find my drying towel is 100% clean after using ONR


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

can you use ONR like spray and wipe?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DimGR said:


> can you use ONR like spray and wipe?


No its a wet wash but needs no rinsing


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

DimGR said:


> can you use ONR like spray and wipe?


You can use ONR as a Qd and also for slightly heavier cleaning


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Also find my microfibre clean after wiping panel


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

DimGR said:


> can you use ONR like spray and wipe?


Yes! For light soiling it's very easy to use, but, you should leave it time to do 
its work, i.e. get under the dirt. Rather than wipe, to avoid marring, lightly
drag an ONR dampened MF cloth over the paint. If any dirt remains, you will
probably have followed-up too quickly. Just spray ONR again, and leave it a
while before the next pass.

ONR seems to resist evaporation far better than OID, so that QD I wouldn't
use as a "spray and wipe" over even slightly dirty surfaces. ONR is fantastic
on removing dead bugs too.

See ONR for the grotty jobs
or this page of Disabled Detailing

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

i use 2 capfulls ( i have the 320z bottle) for 3L of water
i believe it is enough


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

At this time of year with not much drying from the sun, I tend to ONR large areas (like the whole roof, followed by the whole side of the car etc) in one go, then dry to avoid the drying towel accidentally flicking over and adjacent dirty panel. It's makes for a very quick wash too...


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Interesting post I'm currently over in Brugge until crimbo(home of Dr Evil I believe) stopping in a hotel with only access to the local jet wash. Presuming a quick blast at the jet wash and then ONR will work in winter too?


----------



## naffa (Nov 1, 2009)

ONR ?

For someone new to the detailing scene could someone explain what it is and what it does please?

Is there a guide to the abreviations nad products on this site?

Thanks Nathan


----------



## dsr (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Nathan,

under the Help forum there is an abbreviations list :-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134803&highlight=abbreviations

Good Luck

D


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Mike Hunt said:


> Presuming a quick blast at the jet wash and then ONR will work in winter too?


Perfect ! :thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll get some shipped over. Found a shop selling 4 30x30 microfibres for a euro today so cheap enough to use and sling. Not that eco friendly I know.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

have to say I'm struggling a bit with ONR. First time I used it the car wasn't too dirty - used as much water from the bucket as a normal wash however. Second time the car was pretty dirty so I used a pump sprayer as well - again used same amount of water and took me pretty much as long as normal 2BM wash. Quite a few dirty marks on the drying towel as well - its a black car so quite hard to see what has been washed....

Question is, how many times did most people need to wash a car using ONR before it becomes 2nd nature to them? Also please can people describe the sequence they use - ie roof, windscreen, rearscreen, bonnet etc. Do people use the same grout sponge to wash the entire car? Just concerned about using the same sponge for cills etc as well as the rest of the paintwork. TIA.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

davidcraggs said:


> have to say I'm struggling a bit with ONR. First time I used it the car wasn't too dirty - used as much water from the bucket as a normal wash however. Second time the car was pretty dirty so I used a pump sprayer as well - again used same amount of water and took me pretty much as long as normal 2BM wash. Quite a few dirty marks on the drying towel as well - its a black car so quite hard to see what has been washed....
> 
> Question is, how many times did most people need to wash a car using ONR before it becomes 2nd nature to them? Also please can people describe the sequence they use - ie roof, windscreen, rearscreen, bonnet etc. Do people use the same grout sponge to wash the entire car? Just concerned about using the same sponge for cills etc as well as the rest of the paintwork. TIA.


You will use as much of the wash water, the saving comes in not needing to foam and rinse which uses lots of water.

if your towel is dirty, there are a couple of things to try, 1 is ensure you wash the edges etc with sponge 2 try going over each panel a few times.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Yesterday i did my first ONR indoor wash. I used a pump sprayer, 2BM with some MF, Z6 light mist between 1st and 2nd MF drying and Z8 final wipedown. 
I'm really impressed with the result, great product. It is exactly what i was looking for: an effective and easy way to wash my car inside.
I do need a sponge, i don't know if my MF will be clean again


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Popped my ONR cherry today -8 outside, light covering off grime on the car seemed to work very well and very little water on the floor of the garage.


----------

